# With a VLS-TS, i can't register micro-entrepreneur because i don't have a number of titre de sejour?



## SofiaTingting

i came with a long term Visa valant titre de sejour, vie privee, i understanding is the visa itself is not a real titre de sejour, it's just equivalent with titre de sejour, am i correct?
I validated the visa then i can stay one year, but when i try to register Micro-Enterpreneur it asks my number of titre de sejour, i thought it was the visa number, so i entered but then the issuing place has to be inside France where i realized this No. can't be my visa No. Then how to proceed with this? do i have to first apply a titre de sejour and wait for months?
I thought this long term visa after validation can already entitle me same rights as titre de sejour, i.e register as freelancer online, but looks like not?


----------



## BackinFrance

Depends at least in part what kind of visa/titre de séjour you have, because it needs to be one that gives you the right to work in France. Perhaps you could clarify.


----------



## SofiaTingting

BackinFrance said:


> Depends at least in part what kind of visa/titre de séjour you have, because it needs to be one that gives you the right to work in France. Perhaps you could clarify.


 Yes this vie privee visa can work, it’s just I need a No. of titre de séjour to continue the online registering, but I don’t have that number


----------



## BackinFrance

SofiaTingting said:


> Yes this vie privee visa can work, it’s just I need a No. of titre de séjour to continue the online registering, but I don’t have that number


OK, hopefully someone else can help you with that.


----------



## Nomoss

Is this any help? Les titres de séjour "vie privée et familiale" - Info droits étrangers


----------



## SofiaTingting

Nomoss said:


> Is this any help? Les titres de séjour "vie privée et familiale" - Info droits étrangers


not really address the problem of numero de titre de sejour, but thank you anyway


----------



## mohsel

in the validation attestation you will find:
Référence (numéro d'enregistrement dans l'application de gestion des dossiers des
ressortissants étrangers en France, à rappeler dans toute correspondance) :
this is the number of your TDS and your number in the system


----------



## SofiaTingting

mohsel said:


> in the validation attestation you will find:
> Référence (numéro d'enregistrement dans l'application de gestion des dossiers des
> ressortissants étrangers en France, à rappeler dans toute correspondance) :
> this is the number of your TDS and your number in the system


i saw that number, is it that one? under which it says “Ce numéro personnel doit être utilisé pour toutes vos démarches en ligne sur le Portail étranger en France, en particulier vos demandes de titre de séjour lorsqu’elles peuvent être déposées en ligne.”
but i didn't see anywhere says where it was issued, because after the No. of TDS, i have to fill 
_"Délivré à :_
Commune ou code postal:"
In my validation attestation it only says Ministere De L'interieur


----------



## mohsel

it is the number
delivre a: you have to put your name (delivered to)
commune: put the place where you are (unless you see a choice with internet)...
the point is, either the website is not up to date with the recent regulations where you can validate your visa online .... OR you do not have the right to do that unless you get your first CDS after a year (which depends on the type of visa you are on) ...
so the thing is, you have to try and put the info you can, if they accept it is fine, else they will tell you what is needed !


----------



## SofiaTingting

thank you i'll try again, it's true, except that number i don't have any other number. But my visa is a long VLS valant titre de sejour, normally should be ok, anyway, thanks so much! have a nice day!


----------



## mohsel

what I mean by visa type is why you obtained this VLS ... for example as a visitor you are not entitled to work hence you are not eligible to what you are trying to do... if you got it as a memeber of a french family or marriage you will be ok ...etc.
good luck


----------



## SofiaTingting

ok, yes i'm spouse of French, visa is for Vie Privee, normally should be ok


----------

